# carbon is great until...



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

carbon fiber is great until it breaks. then you will be wishin' you had gone with the steel! 

man climbs everest on carbon fiber legs. one breaks along the way:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12811777/


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

PJay said:


> carbon fiber is great until it breaks. then you will be wishin' you had gone with the steel!
> 
> man climbs everest on carbon fiber legs. one breaks along the way:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12811777/


Every material on this planet, including flesh, bone and blood, can and will fail. IIt's just a matter of when. Steel has its limits too.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> Every material on this planet, including flesh, bone and blood, can and will fail. IIt's just a matter of when. Steel has its limits too.


Exzzzzactly. S=kLn(omega), which is Physics-talk for "Nuthin' lasts forever."


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

alienator said:


> Exzzzzactly. S=kLn(omega), which is Physics-talk for "Nuthin' lasts forever."


yeah, well, "postmen like doctors go from house to house." that's philip larkin poet talk sayin we're all gonna get it eventually, so get on your bike and pedal b/c our materials will be neither here nor there when we start that climb to the sky. he rode steel but switched to aluminum for racing later in his life. had he lived to see it, i'm sure he'd have at least one cf bike. rumor has it he rode a recumbent to his library job only once, as he couldn't stand the thought of looking like the physics guys in the next building.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

PJay said:


> carbon fiber is great until it breaks. then you will be wishin' you had gone with the steel!
> 
> man climbs everest on carbon fiber legs. one breaks along the way:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12811777/


Yes but he still was able to make the climb 
If it had been steel he would not have been able to get half way up due to weight & rust...... kidding of course


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

flying said:


> Yes but he still was able to make the climb
> If it had been steel he would not have been able to get half way up due to weight & rust...... kidding of course


Did he just use an uber lightweight CF prosthetic, or was it one of the heavier aero prosthetics?


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Back on the Horse!*

I am all for a guy getting back on the horse after a fall but really now! A guy who lost both his legs below the knee in a blizzard while climbing a mountain should not be climbing an even bigger mountain with artificial legs. Sometime you got to know when to quit.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

sbindra said:


> I am all for a guy getting back on the horse after a fall but really now! A guy who lost both his legs below the knee in a blizzard while climbing a mountain should not be climbing an even bigger mountain with artificial legs. Sometime you got to know when to quit.


Actually the man's effort is the very essence of climbing and of human nature. If it weren't, we'd have never left the cave.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*now a 70-year-old guy...*

i thought climbing everest was difficult - but now the news says a 70yr old guy reached the summit!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12836882/

if a double-amputee and a 70-yr-old guy can climb it, what's the big deal!! -just kidding.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*hire him a sherpa..*



PJay said:


> i thought climbing everest was difficult - but now the news says a 70yr old guy reached the summit!
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12836882/
> 
> if a double-amputee and a 70-yr-old guy can climb it, what's the big deal!! -just kidding.



to carry all his stuff and yes, the walk up really wouldn't be that difficult in good weather relatively.....always dangerous however. can you imagine being the Nepalese man walking up behind him with this mans gear on his back....shaking his head while holding his oxygen cannister. dumb ****** bought his way to the top...much like a Texan GC rider I've heard of....


----------

